# سؤال متسألهوش  لحد ...؟؟



## سلفانا الصغيره (10 يناير 2010)

"هو أنت مرتبك كام؟" تقولها هبه بكل ثقة وكأنها تسألني أنتي عامله إيه النهارده؟ أخجل من عدم الرد وفي الوقت ذاته أرفض أن تعرف قيمة راتبي.. باستفزاز واضح عليها سردت سلمى ماحدث معها قبل دقائق..

لم تستطع سلمى أن تخرج من المأزق، حاولت البحث عن رد مناسب كي لا تحرج صديقتها أو تكشف قيمة راتبها الحقيقي فاضطرت أن تكذب وتخبرها برقم مغلوط.

محمد لديه المشكلة نفسها ولكن مع أقاربه لوالدته، فهم يصرون على معرفة راتبه، ولا يعرف سبب لذلك. حاول محمد مرات أن يعبر عن ضيقه من السؤال ولكن خاله الأصغر يصر، دائما يسأله أمام العائلة مجتمعة فيضطر للإجابة..وحاول ذات مرة تغيير الرقم بأي كلام والسلام، فتدخل خاله الأكبر ليذكره أنه أخبره برقم مختلف قبل أسبوع وكان موقف محرج للغاية..
مفيش بيبي؟: حاتم، يعتبر أن التكهن بسبب تأخر إنجابه هو السؤال الأسخف على الإطلاق، يتهرب حاتم من الإجابة ليس لأنه يريد إخفاء أسباب مرضية، ولكن لكي يفهم الطرف السائل أنه شيء لا يخصه وبالتالي فليس من حقه أن يعرف من الأساس..

"هو أنتي لسه مخلفتيش، ياترى العيب من مين يا حبيبتي، لازم تكشفي وتطمني على نفسك".. هذه الجملة تثير جنون هيام، لأنها تسمعها بشكل يومي في العمل، وبشكل دوري في زيارات أهل زوجها وأهلها..

تستنكر هيام التي لم تنجب بعد، تلك البساطة التي يلقون بها السؤال ، رافضة أن تصبح مثارا لحديث الآخرين، وتعتبر انه سؤال مهين وفيه اتهام واضح دون وجه حق.

تروح بالسلامة: "إلي أين أنت ذاهب؟" سؤال ربما يكون من المناسب أن تلقيه علي زوجتك أو والدك أو صاحبك الأنتيم ، ولكن هل من المناسب أن تسأله لزميلك في العمل أو جار تقابله على سلم البناية التي تقطنها؟؟

هكذا باستفهام واستنكار تساءل علي عن سر السؤال المتكرر من جاره، الذي كلما يراه يصر على معرفة وجهته ليودعه في النهاية بـ"تروح بالسلامة"..ربما يقصد الرجل الاطمئنان ولكن لماذا تكون مجبراً على الإجابة؟؟..

أين العريس؟: الزواج أيضا، يحمل بعض الأسئلة المرفوضة فمروة تعتبر التفتيش عن سبب تأخر زواجها سؤال مرفوض تماماً، فما الجواب الذي ينتظره السائل بالتأكيد لن أخبره أني معيوبة أو أن والدي ينتظر العريس الثري الذي يمتلك السيارة والشقة والمهر الضخم، فهو في النهاية يعرف أن النصيب لم يأت بعد..كانت هذه إجابة مروة حول السؤال الذي ترفض سماعه..

ويستنكر حسن سؤاله عن توقيت زواجه المؤجل منذ أعوام، معتبراً السؤال في حد ذاته خاصة لو تكرر "تقليل من شأن الشخص أو اتهام له بالتقصير". 
يرفض حسن الإجابة عن السؤال الذي يدخله في حالة من الجنون لدرجة أن الجميع انتهوا عن سؤاله ولكن بعد خناقات كثيرة.

أسئلة كثيرة ربما نسألها بعفوية متناسين أنه يجب أن تختفي من قاموسنا الاستفهامي، ولا نشعر بسخافتها واستفزازها إلا إذا كنا المستهدفين من السؤال.



كي تعرف كيف تخرج من مأزق الأسئلة المحرجة اقرأ معنا هذه الخطوات:

- كن محدد مع نفسك، من هو الشخص الذي تسمح له بالتدخل في تفاصيل حياتك، فكل منا لديه مجموعات للناس فهذا صديقي وهذا قريبي وتلك زميلتي في العمل. ولكل فئة من الفئات السابقة درجة معينة من القرب والحقوق.أعرف من يكون وأخبره بقدر ما تريد.
- الوضوح والصراحة هما الحل الأفضل في هذه الحالات، فإذا طرح عليك أحدهم سؤال تعتبره خارج عن الطبيعي استأذنه في عدم الرد.
- لا تعتبر انساحبك وعدم ردك كارثة بل هو أمر عادي للغاية، فالطرف الآخر لم يحرج أن يتدخل فيما لا يعنيه وبالتالي لا تشعر بتأنيب الضمير ولا تتراجع عن قرارك.
- إذا قابلك أحد الملحين في السؤال أو تكرر عليك نفس السؤال مرات عديدة من نفس الشخص التزم الصمت واجعله يشعر بجرم ما يفعله حتى يقلع عنه.
- في حال توجيه السؤال من أحد أقاربك، ولا تريد الرد اختر طريقة لبقة للرد مثل" ناسي الحقيقة"، " اعذرني لا أستطيع التذكر"، " لله في ذلك حكم" و"لم يقدر الله بعد" هكذا حسب نوعية السؤال الموجه لك.
- احتفظ لنفسك بقدر من الخصوصية مع الآخرين إذا كنت تتمنى ألا يسألك أحدهم سؤال ترفض الإجابة عنه، فلا تخبر الجميع عن أسرارك طوال الوقت لأنك بذلك تسمح لهم بالتدخل.
- ضع نفسك موضع الشخص الآخر فإذا جال بخاطرك سؤال لا تحب أن يطرحه عليك أحدهم فلا تطلب من الآخرين الإجابة عنه..
- تذكر أن حياتك الخاصة بكل ما فيها ملكك وحدك، ومن حقك أن تحميها دون أن يخل ذلك بمعاملتك الجيدة واللطيفة مع الناس.


منقول

المصدر

http://www.20at.com/20at/lifestyle/1...campaign=so2al


----------



## just member (10 يناير 2010)

*حلوة اكتير الملاحيظ الاخيرة
شكرا اكتير لها الموضوع الرئع

*​


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (10 يناير 2010)

just member قال:


> *حلوة اكتير الملاحيظ الاخيرة*
> 
> *شكرا اكتير لها الموضوع الرئع*​


 

*شكرا لمرورك الكريم  *​


----------



## روما98 (10 يناير 2010)

موضوع حلو اوىىىىىىىىى

وبجد اسئلة كتير بنتضايق منها ويجب على كل انسان ان لا يتدخل فى شئون غيرة

شكرا على الموضوع والرب يبارك حياتك


​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (10 يناير 2010)

روما98 قال:


> موضوع حلو اوىىىىىىىىى​
> 
> وبجد اسئلة كتير بنتضايق منها ويجب على كل انسان ان لا يتدخل فى شئون غيرة​
> شكرا على الموضوع والرب يبارك حياتك​


 

*شكرا لمرورك الكريم *​


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (10 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل


 


*و شكرا لمرورك الكريم*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يناير 2010)

*موضوع مهم جدا ورائع شكرا جدا​*


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (11 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا ورائع شكرا جدا​*


 

*شكرا للمرور*​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل يا سلفانا 

ميرسى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع حلو خاااااااااااالص
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مفيد 
مرسي كتير لكي ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------

